# What is wrong with my dog?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

If we only had a nose like a dogs nose. I suspect there is/was something great near that spot. My guys can be sound asleep on the floor and leap to their feet when an interesting smell comes through an open window.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Sometimes they get obsessed with something. Lucy would keep going to the air conditoner and dig the cement, I know she must have seen a lizard at one time go under. She is much better about it.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think there was a "varmint" under the ground, burrowing under the fence below where she was digging. I know Brooks can smell animals through the ground by the way he behaves sometimes.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady and MacKenzie have a similar hole dug under our patio cement. I can't see a thing, but they need to check it out a couple times a day.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I would suspect a rabbit or even smaller prey. Not sure where you are but we have very brave moles that pop up here and there. Something went under that fence and she wants it.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

She's got her nose fixated on some critter that recently passed under or by that spot. If it was interesting enough, it may take a few days before she gives up


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, she still wants it this morning.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> while I hand washed the dishes.


The more important question, what is wrong with _you_? That's what dishwashers are for! :


I agree, probably some kind of critter. And she probably just remembers it being there. She'll get over it in a couple of days. Be grateful for that memory, she'll need it for doubles!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah, Tito is still checking for a rabbit he *almost* caught, over a week later.
Nothing's wrong with your dog. She's being a good retriever


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> The more important question, what is wrong with _you_? That's what dishwashers are for! :
> 
> 
> I agree, probably some kind of critter. And she probably just remembers it being there. She'll get over it in a couple of days. Be grateful for that memory, she'll need it for doubles!


Ah well when you live alone you don't seem to dirty enough dishes to justify using a dishwasher 

Couple of days though? That's encouraging...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenSail*

GoldenSail

I would be watching her outside seeing that she was digging-you don't want her to get away!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I swear I am going to kill her! She is still obsessed with that spot and I just gave her a bath only to have her go outside and try to start digging again (which she has never been a digger before).


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL, sounds like Annabel. When she wants something she'll be totally obsessive about it. Once we were in a hotel room and she kept trying to get under the bed. We found an old rawhide stick under there and threw it out. But Annabel was still determined to get under the bed and even kept getting on top of the bed and trying to dig a hole in it. And she has the highest pitch bark that she uses when she wants something.

Since I was living in that hotel room for an undetermined amount of long-term time (it was after a hurricane hit), I finally got annoyed enough to change rooms!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Some THING must have smelled pretty darn good to her!!

Hope she gives up soon. My dogs are so anal (especially Gunner) they never forget something like that!

Our old golden Sophie would stand and stare at our chainlink fence. We finally figured out if it moved, even by the wind or her nose, it made a high pitched "ping" noise and she was obsessed with it!


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

I can definitely sense your frustration!! Surely she will have to give up soon.....

I get frustrated when I pull something out of Jesse's mouth on a walk, only to have her run ahead and pick it up again on the way back (you think I would learn - I always forget, but she never does!!). Days of obsession about one spot would drive me crazy too!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You may have to put something there to keep her from digging there. I had to do that with my Shelby. She had to dig in this one spot by my house.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I am trying to think what I could put there. I tried placing my pvc teeter base there but she just moved it


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Try mixing some lemon juice or bleach with water and spraying the area. Or maybe some of the stuff they use to get urine stains out of carpet...something to get rid of the smell.

You can also take her out on the leash and when she trys to go to the spot, recall her and give her a treat or play ball with her. It will take some time but redirection and supervision is the fastest way to a permanent cure. Let's hope she never runs into a skunk!

Penny's digging centered on critters in the mulch. It took constant surveillance but she finally gave up. But it took her whole first summer.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I had to put a small wire fence about a foot from my regular fence because there was something digging a hole and Gunner was trying to get it. It doesn't have to be very high but keep it close to the area so she can't jump over it. It's worked for me.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks I will have to try something as she is STILL obsessed with that spot.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldenssail*

Look at Cathyjobray's idea, too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Check both of these out*

check out both of these suggestions!!



cathyjobray said:


> I had to put a small wire fence about a foot from my regular fence because there was something digging a hole and Gunner was trying to get it. It doesn't have to be very high but keep it close to the area so she can't jump over it. It's worked for me.


*
SUGGESTION FROM Penny's Mom* Try mixing some lemon juice or bleach with water and spraying the area. Or maybe some of the stuff they use to get urine stains out of carpet...something to get rid of the smell.

You can also take her out on the leash and when she trys to go to the spot, recall her and give her a treat or play ball with her. It will take some time but redirection and supervision is the fastest way to a permanent cure. Let's hope she never runs into a skunk!

Penny's digging centered on critters in the mulch. It took constant surveillance but she finally gave up. But it took her whole first summer.


----------



## montygirl1 (Aug 22, 2010)

I pulled a dandylion out of the grass. It was a big one and left a "small one inch hole.
Do you think Echo would leave it alone? Not a chance. The once one inch hole, became a one foot hole.
Now with pegs and a tomato stand ( the wire ones ) we can see new grass growing.
I just hope it grows before the snow falls.

The joys of The Goldens


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The nose knows.


----------



## Eliza (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello...............

Well your mother is reinforceing the aggression that your dog has towards you. You need to have your mother stop praiseing the dog. STOP hitting the dog. This is really bad for your dog. If a child comes towards your dog, the dog may think that the child is trying to hit him and bite the kid. Gotta put the dog down then. You need to get the entire household on the same page with the dog training which mite not happen seeing how your mother reacts to the dog. This dog has not gone wrong, its the lack of training that is making the dog aggressive towards you. The dog thinks he is more alpha than you. the best advice i can give you is treat your dog like a dog. Stop allowing the dog on couchs, beds, etc. Only when you want the dog there allow the dog. Only pet the dog when you want to, not when the dog comes around. You have to be more alpha than the dog in order for the dog to respect you and not growl/bite. Take your dog for a walk, and dont let the dog pass you when walking. It is all DOMINANCE. When you tell your dog to sit, tell the dog dont ask and punish (not hitting) if dog does not respond quickly. Squirt bottles, growling and just standing up tall will show the dog who is boss!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a feeling that the last post belongs to another thread (?), but -

I'm OK with some concepts of Alpha training (gently walk through your dog, take things away from your dog, teach dog to wait at doors until you pass through first, lower your voice like a growl/bark when correcting the dog) but... 

1. I hug, kiss, squeeze, love my dogs to pieces when they voluntarily come to me. Because that is a GOOD behavior to encourage and it teaches them that coming into your area is a GOOD THING. 

2. There is nothing nicer than having a dog snuggled up around your head while you are sleeping. Or sprawled on the couch next to you with head in your lap for you to meditatively stroke while you watch the football game on TV. And I even like when my golden sits in my lap or props his top half into my lap to get my attention. 

Owning a needy golden retriever is like having a two year old. You wouldn't ignore a two year old when the kidlet comes to you for attention or comfort. That would be heartless.


----------

